# Literary vloggers



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Perhaps you are familiar with Fyodor Dostoevsky novel The Idiot. In this novel the main character is Prince Myshkin. Prince Myshkin spent a long time of his life in European Spa resorts. Then he returned to Russia, surprising everyone with his unspoiled soulfulness.
But now, in our present times, there exists a Prince Myshkin on YouTube. His name is Yegor. 
He maintains an English speaking channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyOcYfgZ1c2g9geB-GsYhNg 
and a Russian speaking channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOqVfKcnI9_8c0KXFnMbbxw 
Actually he is family of Joseph Brodsky (his big forehead reminds of this Jewish Russian poet, who emigrated to the USA in 1972).
I will not tell more about this vlogger than that his lifestory is reminding us of Prince Myshkin.

When you can recommend other vloggers who evoke a literary connotation, please share!


----------

